# Anyone going to USAT store soon?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If yes, ask old grumpy IF they plan to build a U P 8444 to add to the bigboy. Please.
I looked around thinking I asked this before but could not find it. 
they don't return e-mails very well.
Thanks so much.
dreamin'


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
I was there yesterday morning. 
LAO


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some times a plain old phone call gets better results than relying on e-mails. Gee Marty spend a dime and call and get a quick answer.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Charlie gumps at me any time I have talked with him. And I try to be nice. 
Young chuck I visit with at shows and have a good chat. 

OH YEA, Ask him if they plan to make any more cars to the modern pass train. like a full vista dome??

I wonder if its the Aristo tee shirt ,hat and speedos I have on that upsets him??


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
844 would be nice. USA has been very quiet about any new production items. I asked them a couple times last June at the BTS and didn't get anywhere. Mum seems to be the word with them at this point.


----------



## Scot_O (Feb 17, 2008)

Marty,


I'll be stopping by Ro's sometime this week.  I'll see what I can find out.


cheers,
Scot O. (long-time member who hasn't posted here in months)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scot, 
I knew someone would be by there.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Charles has always been nice to me =(


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Can you ask when the CNJ S-4's be in ? Thanks Bruce


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man just the though of living close to one of the companies would brake me. LITERIALLY.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles senior is very business man like.

Probably takes care of the finances.

Very serious, NOT much of a TALKER. (hard to believe, since he was once a HAIR STYLIST, Don't barbers always talk)

Charles jr loves to talk, he sells the trains, and loves to talk about them.

Thats why their company runs so good.

I have ordered from Charles senior a couple of times, on the Queen Mary & at conventions.

Always took care of me, writes the order down, and I always get what I ordered, safely never broken.

Some people just don't like or want to talk, that's fine, as long as they bring out a good product, & ship EVERYTHING safely, who really cares.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Engineercub,

What is that Gay Soldier saying about?

Please explain.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT just came out with THREE new streamliner cars recently, and RPO, a baggage, and a combine. I figure it will be a while before anything else new there, although a full dome would be cool. 

We should be bugging Aristo to re-issue their smoothsides and make the dome and diner they promised and then they changed to just a dome/diner, and now poof. 

Of course if you need smoothsides, I think certain versions of the USAT cars are smoothsides and roofs, but now you need to repaint. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest, after having USAT passenger trains, I have just lost interest in anything else. I'm working on a AT&SF commuter train right now with a painted AT&SF E 8 single unit. (3 coaches, obs ,bag)
My AT&SF H W train is complete now.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a chance to talk with Charlie Sr. during the summer when I went there to get an Aristo E8 in Pennsy. It seemed to be a slow day there and he was very talkative. When I was ther last week it was just as they opened and Charlie Jr. was very talkativ as the crowds had not hit yet though customers were starting to come in the doors. I took a hard long look at their Pennsy smoothsiders. Might end up getting rid of my LGB Pennsy smoothside set and replace with an Aristo E8 with Phoenix sound puuling a 3 or 4 car string of USA smoothsiders. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The only improvement I am doing to the USAT streamliners is to pull out the incandescent bulbs and put in the led strips I found. These cars can draw almost one amp each, so 5 cars, 5 amps. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

any one yet?/ ?? gone and asked??


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody posted on here last summer that his reply was something like "A West Coast Steamer and Start Saving Your $$$"...









I'd like to see them produce the S.P. 4449 Daylight pulling a set of the matching passenger cars would be...


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 12/28/2008 10:16 AM
I got a chance to talk with Charlie Sr. during the summer when I went there to get an Aristo E8 in Pennsy. It seemed to be a slow day there and he was very talkative. When I was ther last week it was just as they opened and Charlie Jr. was very talkativ as the crowds had not hit yet though customers were starting to come in the doors. I took a hard long look at their Pennsy smoothsiders. Might end up getting rid of my LGB Pennsy smoothside set and replace with an Aristo E8 with Phoenix sound puuling a 3 or 4 car string of USA smoothsiders. 
LAO 


Larry, You need to have Barbara go with you to USA as when she is with me Charile Sr. falls all over himself to come out from the stock area to discuss things with her. She finds it hard to get away from him, and he is always interested in talking trains, politics and most anything else. I guess being a woman makes it more interesting than speaking to us. I will be there probably next weekend as we are heading to Four Seasons Gun Shop, which is close by to pick up a weapon.

Art


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wonderful, Have her talk Charlie into making a 8444.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, it's been renumbered to 844.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - I was in the store recently speaking to one of the older sales people (Charlie Jr. was meandering around) and he unsolicitedly told me that USA would be releasing a Northern as their next steam offering. And I THINK he mentioned that the primary engine/road would UP's 844. I can quite easily drop by the shop on the way home from work in Boston this upcoming Friday - they stay open until 9:00 on Friday nights - and get more info. I'd been trying to remind myself to do this, actually, since I first saw your post, but problems with my dad's help keep distracting me. 

Regards, Jon Linde


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Art,
Are you going there on the 10th? Unfortunately I have to be in Taunton to go to a talk by the people from TAPS and to get autographs for my daughter. She has a competition that day and can't go to the talk. The autographs will be a special gift for her as she loves the show. My wife and I were going to head up to Chalie's the following weekend.
LAO


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon 
thank you for thinking of me,but your family comes first, I'm just asking because some subjects you just can't get an answer for. 
It just seemed reasonable they would do one . I'm sure the 1:1 U P bought some also. 
8444, or 844 and the DDA40X would be a saler to them also.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/25/2008 9:23 PM
I wonder if its the Aristo tee shirt ,hat and speedos I have on that upsets him?? 





Marty, I'm thinking seeing you in speedos would upset pretty much anybody, regardless of whose name is on it.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 01/03/2009 11:13 PM
Posted By NTCGRR on 12/25/2008 9:23 PM
I wonder if its the Aristo tee shirt ,hat and speedos I have on that upsets him?? 





Marty, I'm thinking seeing you in speedos would upset pretty much anybody, regardless of whose name is on it.











Anyone say Mon-chi-chi doll??? All that frigg'in hair

Bubba


----------



## Scot_O (Feb 17, 2008)

Marty, et. al.,


I finally got to Ro's yesterday, and had a long talk with someone directly involved in new product development.  He told me the following:


*No plastic diesels currently in development.


*One die-cast loco currently in development, but he wouldn't reveal which (and I didn't try too hard to get it out of him).  I forgot to ask when he thought it would be announced.


*He said that the UP 844 was definitely one they were thinking seriously about.


I  interpreted that to mean that the 844 is not the unnamed loco currently in development, but maybe he was just being cagey.  


Sorry I couldn't find out more.


cheers,
Scot O.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Weren't they thinking of switcher other than the one that just came out? 
LAO


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scot, you tried. at less if they hear enough about something it may happen


----------

